# 1990 Nissan Sentra for sale



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I am thinking about selling my 1990 Nissan Sentra for about $500. I am just starting this topic to see if anyone would be interested. The car is maroonish-red, new tires, 5-point rims, little body damage (one scrape above muffler, barely visible from afar), and has a 1995 GA16DE engine from a '95 200SX SE. The only problem is the car does not currently run due to wiring. It needs about four hours of wiring done on it, and it will start up like a champ and run like a dream. Also, the car has a 5-speed manual transmission, working emergency brake, and good brakes. Essentially, I have run out of options on working on this car, and am ready to get rid of it. I just recently bought a different car and have lost interest in the project. For pictures, go to the website listed below. The engine itself has a little under 100,000 miles on it when I bought it, and has been completely rebuilt: new head gasket, new oil pan gasket, new valve seals, new valve stems, new valve springs, chemical-dipped and cleaned cylinder head, new MAF sensor, new O2 sensor, bored exhaust manifold, bored downflow pipe, no EGR valve, no emissions (car is not street legal in states with emissions), metal powdercoated valve cover, new flywheel, new clutch plate, new pressure plate, new NGK spark plugs, remanufactured distributor, new spark plug wires, new Castrol Syntec 10W-30 motor oil, new Castrol Syntec gear oil. The only thing this car needs is wiring. Also, the engine has advanced timing and will really take off (when it runs). The best we have been able to do is get the car to idle, before it shut off when we disconnected a power wire. Just tell me if you are interested, the engine alone is worth over $500, and the body is in great shape.

http://www.geocities.com/NissanSentraProject/index.html

(NISMO parts are not included in the sale. I have replaced the crankshaft, pistons, piston rings, and valves with stock Nissan parts. Strut bar and oil cap are included.)

Car can easily pass state emissions if an EGR valve, EGR piping, stock airbox, and some other air emissions items, which I will all provide in the sale.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Updated pictures just taken moments ago are now on the webpage. As well as listed parts and upgrades.

http://www.geocities.com/NissanSentraProject/sale.html


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

hey i live in tennessee also. im located over in farragut right outside of knoxville. im guessing clarksvegas stands for clarksville? i might swing by for a little peek soon if you don't mind. i am actually in the market for another b12 as mine is looking alittle under the weather.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

MyClunkyAss12er said:


> hey i live in tennessee also. im located over in farragut right outside of knoxville. im guessing clarksvegas stands for clarksville? i might swing by for a little peek soon if you don't mind. i am actually in the market for another b12 as mine is looking alittle under the weather.


Yeah... Clarksville. Sure, stop by. I can give you directions if you know when you are coming. You head to Nashville via interstate, take turns towards Clarksville, and just keep going, basically. From there it gets a little bit difficult, so I will probably end up meeting you somewhere to lead you to my house.


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

so what all is left to complete with the wiring? im no stranger to automotive electrical systems but ive never done wiring on a swap so please fill me in. also how does the interior look? i saw you have most of the dash removed but i couldnt tell the condition of anything. and last but not least i realized you dont have the ac reinstalled with the ga16de. do you still have all the components to reinstall it? thanks alot.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

The interior is in great shape, dash is immaculate, floor is good, original SENTRA floor mats, though the bottom backseat sits a little funny. As for the AC, I have the compressor, but not the hardlines on hand. The compressor itself bolts right up below the alternator, so it will not be difficult to add. I can get the hardlines from the junkyard for free (I know the owner and get free stuff), so it should not be a problem to acquire them. As for the interior, there is a picture on the main project webpage. It should be under the "BODY" link, and shows the interior prior to removal.

http://www.geocities.com/NissanSentraProject/body.html

It should be near the bottom on that page linked above.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

MyClunkyAss12er said:


> so what all is left to complete with the wiring? im no stranger to automotive electrical systems but ive never done wiring on a swap so please fill me in. also how does the interior look? i saw you have most of the dash removed but i couldnt tell the condition of anything. and last but not least i realized you dont have the ac reinstalled with the ga16de. do you still have all the components to reinstall it? thanks alot.


As for the wiring, it is pretty simple if you know car electrical. Essentially, we have the GA16DE engine wiring harness all connected to the engine and running to the new ECU. The problem is wiring the new ECU to the stock dash and interior cluster, which pretty much makes everything work. But, in a side note, I just talked with a local car electrician, who has offered to wire the car for free, as long as I plaster a big decal of his company on the back window. So, if he comes through, the car might no longer be for sale, and if it is, for more than $500.


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

well if thats the case just keep me informed. im in no immediate need of another b12 but i thought it might be nice to have another in the fleet. they are great on gas and i have so many spare parts i could keep 2 running for another 20 years.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo said:


> But, in a side note, I just talked with a local car electrician, who has offered to wire the car for free, as long as I plaster a big decal of his company on the back window. So, if he comes through, the car might no longer be for sale, and if it is, for more than $500.



Well that is bitter sweet hate to see a sweet deal like this go away but at the same time good luck on the free wiring.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

if it comes to be for sale again... use the classified please !!...


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

The car electrician is coming over on Thursday after 17:00, so after he takes a look at the car, I can tell you whether it is still up for sale or not.


----------



## bravebear43 (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey, For my own personal luck, I hope he didn't wire it. My b12 died via a spun rod. Luckily, it brought me back from myrtle beach first, pushing 280k+ on that engine. God love it. I would very much be in the market for a new b12 as I can not find an engine around here to replace it. Don't really want to go to a e15i and the ga i hear would need a different tranny to put in the ga16i anyway. Contact me at 865-482-5730 or email [email protected] Gary in Oak Ridge Tennessee, not to far from you. If you did fix it, any engines up your way?


Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo said:


> As for the wiring, it is pretty simple if you know car electrical. Essentially, we have the GA16DE engine wiring harness all connected to the engine and running to the new ECU. The problem is wiring the new ECU to the stock dash and interior cluster, which pretty much makes everything work. But, in a side note, I just talked with a local car electrician, who has offered to wire the car for free, as long as I plaster a big decal of his company on the back window. So, if he comes through, the car might no longer be for sale, and if it is, for more than $500.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Please use the classifieds to sell your car.


----------

